
Fearing Shadow Brokers leak, NSA reported critical flaw to Microsoft - ctoth
https://arstechnica.com/security/2017/05/fearing-shadow-brokers-leak-nsa-reported-critical-flaw-to-microsoft/
======
ctoth
Welp, does this make everything okay? I've seen a lot of people complaining
that this wasn't happening.

~~~
bariereefwozere
I can't think of any other action that would make sense.

They sat on, and used, an exploit for years. When they lost control of it,
they made sure it disappeared.

No it doesn't make it OK?

They have more exploits no doubt, so I guess we'll see the same thing happen
again at some stage.

